# ¿Equivalentes de circuitos 40110 y 74C925?



## EDWARD HALLOWS (Nov 17, 2012)

Hola una vez más a los miembros del foro.

Tengo la duda sobre cuál circuito sería el equivalente al 40110 y 74C925, los cuales son contadores con salidas multiplexadas para display de 7 segmentos. Ya he visto en otros foros de aquí mismo donde mencionan que el 40110 ya pasó a la historia y también de la dificultad de encontrar el 74C925. Aquí en México he encontrado el 74C925, pero el precio en que lo venden es bastante caro para la función que realiza (Yo les daba a lo mucho un precio de $40, pero esté cuesta $250). He tratado de sustituir este circuito en dos partes, un contador que me de las salidas en BCD y ya con eso las mando a un decodificador como el 74LS48. Pero he fallado en encontrar un contador que me dé las entradas de Latch Enable (LE) y de Reset juntas. Sí, se que puedo utilizar el MR en algunos circuitos, pero ninguno me provee el Latch Enable.

Lo que estoy haciendo es un proyecto escolar donde tengo que mostrar las salidas de un ADC0804 en display. Sé que son tres displays para proveerme hasta el 255 (A lo mucho voy a ocupar el número 100). Pero no he encontrado la solución para sustituir el circuito, que es la única parte que me hace falta.

He tratado con los circuitos: 4033, 4533, 4017, 74LS90... Y ninguno me da dado resultado. Y he sabido que igual se podría hacer con el 74LS185, pero también sé que ya no existe.

¿Tienen idea de algún circuito que me permita realizar la función del 40110 o el 74C925; o qué contador de décadas que si se venda pueda utilizar, bajo la caraterística del LE?

De antemano, gracias.

(P.D: No adjunto archivos, porque no tiene caso, mi proyecto funciona bien, sólo necesito saber si hay alguna forma de sustituir los circuitos)


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 17, 2012)

Hola EDWARD HALLOWS

Estuve viendo las hojas de datos de los IC’s 40110 y 74C925
El 40110 es un contador pero no con salidas multiplexadas.
El 74C925 también es un contador de 4 dígitos multiplexados y sus salidas son para Display’s de 7 segmentos a los cuales los puede manejar directamente pues sus salidas son tipo Driver.

Busqué algún substituto para el 74C925. hay algunos pero no puedo adivinar si te sirvieran pues desconozco el resto de tu circuito. Puedes indagar en el siguiente enlace. Buscando por la  Description
4-Digit Counters with Multiplexed 7-Segment Output Drivershttp://www.alldatasheet.com/ 
Sin embargo creo que sería mejor buscar en el otro sentido. Ve que contadores multiplexados para 3 o 4 dígitos de 7 segmentos puedes conseguir en los establecimientos de material electrónico en tu localidad.

Como te menciono, desconozco el resto de tu circuito así que poco puedo recomendarte para mostrar la lectura del ADC0804 en Display’s de 7 segmentos en forma multiplexada.

Tampoco sé si utilizas algún simulador para desarrollo de circuitos electrónicos.

Sin embargo te adjunto un diseño desarrollado en ISIS de proteus. Ve la imagen o si tienes el ISIS puedes abrir el archivo .DSN contenido en el .ZIP adjunto

Espero esta información ayude a continuar con tu proyecto.

Olvidaba: el 74C925 se puede hacer con otros IC’s. pero el costo probablemente sería igual al de éste IC pues lleva varios. Te adjunto algo que estuve haciendo al respecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## EDWARD HALLOWS (Nov 17, 2012)

Muchas gracias MrCarlos, de hecho, apenas acaba de quedarme el circuito. Lo que hice fue utilizar el circuito 74LS90 y lo configuré para la división de 10 (¿Así se dice?) y conecté el 4543 para obtener las salidas del display de 7 segmentos. Y funciona perfectamente. La ventaja que ahorita tengo es que ya había trabajado anteriormente con esos circuitos así que no gastaré nada XD. De hecho, uno de los diagramas adjuntos lo había visto en otra pregunta. Después subiré todo el diagrama completo para que los usuarios eviten comprar los circuitos CD40110 y el 74C295 y utilicen otras opciones. Nuevamente muchas gracias.


----------

